# Poison Rice



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

The FDA has just issued an advisory that much of the white rice on the market has possibly dangerous cumulative levels of arsenic, leading to memory problems and other ills down the road.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

This has been reported for a while now. I don't eat much of any rice and just hope it would take a cargo hold's worth to have any tangible impact on a person.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Well that's just dandy seeing as how white rice is probably the #1 staple for long term food storage....


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am pretty ambiguous about the taste of rice, but it is a great long term storage food, and if you're starving I don't think that it being mostly tasteless is going to be the highest priority. Isn't that what hot sauce for? Or for that matter just mix it with something else. At any rate, the possibility of most of it being "poison" is alarming.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Next thing you know, sex will be found to be bad for your health. But at least you die with a smile on your face!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Is it domestic as well as foreign or is this another China thing?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The u.s. gov requires manufacturers of rice to put nutrients into rice that is lost in the making of rice. Who can we blame today? How did anyone ever eat rice before government regulations? I can't imagine.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

They tested the store-shelf stocks. Who knows where that stuff really comes from?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We havent been eating any, but I cook it once a week to add to our dogs food.
Memory loss? That explains a lot! I thought my dog, Luke, was just purposely ignoring me.
Now I know he forgot his name! What a relief!
Seriously tho, I would like to know more about this poison rice.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Research suggests that high levels of arsenic exposure during childhood are associated with *neurobehavioral problems* as well as cancer and lung disease later in life. (Basic Clin Pharmacol Toxicol. 2008 Feb)

I'm not crazy, I just ate Rice Krispies as a kid.

Wouldn't his affect people in countries like Vietnam, who have been eating rice every day for thousands of years? If they have known about this since at least 2008, why are we just hearing it now? I thought arsenic metabolized and was passed out in your urine, what's this about "cumulative" effects? We ingest arsenic everyday from many sources, how much is safe to eat?

So many questions!

I'm not a huge fan of rice, but I have quite a bit of it on hand. If it comes to eating it or starving, I'm gonna eat it, but will also store more foods like beans in the future.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm going to post a number of links here for info.

https://time.com/3592399/arsenic-rice/

Consumer Reports issues new guidelines for how much rice you should eat due to inorganic arsenic - 7NEWS Denver TheDenverChannel.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

how long does t take to have effect...10 years, 20 years???


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Where is a link to this?

Edit: Iz dumb. Iz sees it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This happens so many times, coffee is bad, coffee is good, eggs are bad, eggs are good. When does this stop? I eat what I want when I want. Just ate a pound of bacon and chips and homemade salsa watching Nascar and football on Sunday. Do we want to save maybe x number of days of our lives giving up what we enjoy? Not me!! When my maker calls my name, I want no regrets!


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

We eat lots of rice. My memory is fine.

What were we talking about again?


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i'm gonna have to go with 1skrewsloose on this one, right now we are mad with china, i';d guess alot of our rice probably comes from there?
I love rice eat it 4 or 5 times a week sometimes even more.i'm 49 years and still getting up and going every day, so it must take alot of it to kill you,I'm more scared of the flouride in my toothpaste than the arsenic in my rice honestly


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I was going to go check the date on my rice stash, but I can't remember where I put it. I'm sure it is fine though.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mule13 said:


> i'm gonna have to go with 1skrewsloose on this one, right now we are mad with china, i';d guess alot of our rice probably comes from there?
> I love rice eat it 4 or 5 times a week sometimes even more.i'm 49 years and still getting up and going every day, so it must take alot of it to kill you,I'm more scared of the flouride in my toothpaste than the arsenic in my rice honestly


China actually imports a lot of food major rice exporters are countries such as Thailand.

China is still a major player in the rice economy and it's the world's number one producer but it's also the world's number one consumer of rice. as such it only exports a fraction of its rice.

actually the country's the most opposed tryna are the largest exporters of rice such as Thailand India and vietnam

part of the issue with a lot of industrial food production is the gradual buildup and chemicals for instance tobacco has the build up of radioactive isotopes well rice that can lead to a buildup of arsenic. these issues are only made it more and more vital as the clean water supplies are reduced in the world set are producing supplies such as rice little do you know but the wonderfully large water supply you may have available from the tap in other countries such as India there's people swimming in largely polluted rivers today's worship I ve become more contaminated than they were before they bathed in the river but that's not to offend anybody of background in India as spiritually they r much cleaner

the issue other than water contamination of course is petrochemical chemical contamination from crop protection where it exists luckily GMO will hopefully reduce this risk a bit of course there's also the problem of a lot of industrial production in countries such as China there's just so much stuff in the air you know it be a war zone or fire for the air quality alert people experience over there on a daily basis it's really something if you think about all the cheap products from China that's a result of putting whole cities in China into a gas chamber or into a garage with a running car in it

and just remember not to shoot wild game with leadshot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very glad we dont never eat that shit.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Apparently California Basmati rice has the least arsenic out of all the types of rice they decided to test.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The rice the Indians eat is so full of rat droppings and rodent parts is sorta like eating a T bone steak. How do yous speel bustamantie? Yall are crazy peeples.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Unfortunately regardless of any studies at this point in time it isn't going to change anything for me and my family. Rice is a pretty big staple here in South Carolina. Of all the states I've lived in they eat it here more than anywhere else I've lived. (that may explain a lot!) We probably eat rice at least once a week though I know a lot of families have it a lot more than that. Rice is my most stockpiled food. It's cheap, easy to cook and can be prepared in so many ways that I think I can keep it from becoming dull for quite awhile. So unless they come out with a study that says it will kill us in the next 5 years or so I don't see it changing much around here.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Arsenic is present naturally in the soil. Does rice uptake it more than other grains?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Someone was going to lose out on grant money so came up with this. Probably the same guy that said a few years back that peanut butter causes cancer.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't believe this study was about naturally occuring arsenic...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well $h!t I just got some take out Chinese food and there is an BIG ball of white rice with it and now it doesn't look quite as appetizing !
I'm going to eat it anyway the beer later on tonight will counteract/dilute the arsenic.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

It was banned in 1988 in the US for insect & rodent control. So actually rice should have less in it then it did 20 years ago unless it comes from certain foreign countries including anywhere in Africa.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Arsenic is present naturally in the soil. Does rice uptake it more than other grains?


Yes, because rice is grown in a water paddy rather than a dry field.

TG : yes, it's whatever arsenic is in the soil, enhanced by arsenic in artificial insecticide.

MrsInor: the tests were run by Consumer Reports labs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A person should prob eat the rice the Indians eat (the ones form India) its healthy. So healthy its possible to be a vegetarian. The key is the high percentage of insect parts and rodent droppings in it. Just like eating a T bone steak.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I see a niche for RNPrepper. Rice and crickets.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't knock it til ya' try it. Ummmmmm mmmm good. 
Tastes like chicken. 
Maybe that's it, the chickens eat crickets. 
So really the chicken tastes like crickets.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

If you figure out how to do Buffalo cricket wings, let me know...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Well that's just dandy seeing as how white rice is probably the #1 staple for long term food storage....


Yes, curious isn't it? I wish I had some lab set up for checking that myself...


----------

